# A question for those of you who know your curry . . .



## msjhord (Apr 12, 2016)

. . . because I don't.  Not that well, anyway.  

So, which tends to be hotter -- Thai or Indian Curry?  And, what are your favorite curry dishes to eat?

Yes, this has to do with something I am writing, just in case anyone wonders why this isn't in the Living Room or off-topic section.  Thanks!


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Apr 12, 2016)

At least in my experience, any curry can be as hot or as mild as you like, and I'm not sure if one type tends to be hotter than the other. I think that the main difference is that Thai curries more often have basil and peanuty flavors in them while Indian curries usually focus more on the actual curry spice and other strong spices. My two favorites are probably Thai red curry and Indian yellow curry.

(just as a side note: I think this sort of question usually goes in the research section, but that's alright I suppose)


----------



## msjhord (Apr 13, 2016)

Okay.  Anyone else?


----------



## Ultraroel (Apr 13, 2016)

Why not post a question like this on a cooking board?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 13, 2016)

Curry is as varied as the number of regions in the Indian sub-continent and the places curry houses have spread to. For instance, Chicken Tikka Masala doesn't exist in India, it was invented in Birmingham to suit local tastes. The word curry merely means "Gravy," it is not specific to any particular recipe, so you pays your money and takes your choice. Thai curry, to me, always seems watery when compared to Indian curries (a lot of which are Persian in origin like Jalfrezi and Dhansak).


----------



## msjhord (Apr 13, 2016)

What about the spiciest curry?  Like sinus-congestion clearing level here.


----------



## ppsage (Apr 13, 2016)

Given that one may order their curry mild, medium or hot, it seems probable that no specific answer is possible, but I'd certainly vote for the Kathmandu Cafe Cart's Extra Spicy Chicken Vindaloo on Saturdays when Nawal's doing the cooking.


----------



## DaBlaRR (Apr 13, 2016)

I never eaten a Thai curry that was overly spicy. I have only eaten Indian curry which is often sinus clearing. 

But I'm sure you can order it to taste because as mentioned above you can get mild medium or hot. 

A basic Indian dish that is hot. It would in fact lack flavour if it wasn't made very spicy, is Vindaloo. Which can be made with almost any meat or just as a vegetarian dish.


----------



## ppsage (Apr 14, 2016)

Plus vindaloo has the coolest name. I've had some that was just a little turmeric though. Still very tasty, but not hot.


----------



## msjhord (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks for the input.  I'll check it all out!


----------



## GotLost (Apr 19, 2016)

Depends on where you are trying it.

Just because it says "Indian" or "Thai" doesn't make it is anymore true Indian or Thai than some of the "Chinese" food you get served at the local all-you-can-eat buffet down the block is true Chinese. I say that as someone who has lived in these areas and has relatives in these areas. And who, even though white of a British background, has even gone in the back door, through the kitchen, of a major "Japanese" restaurant in the USA with friends on the way to seats [best way to skirt lineups if you know the ins & outs or specifically know the owner] only to stop & have a good laugh about the "Japanese" with the Tokyo-born head cook. 

I've tried "spicy" Indian curries that due to the local non-Indian taste buds are not even worth the dub "warm" and yes they had the nerve to call it vindaloo, I laughed my way back to the car once done. And curry at a local restaurant, actually in Thailand, that had quite a bit of bite. I say that cause I think nothing of throwing one or two scotch peppers into my stir-fries (I don't overcook my stir-fries either, most of the vegetables are still crisp not soggy) when stuffed up with a cold / sinuses.

Phaal is said to be quite hot. Indian origins, put together in Birmingham. One version allows for Ghost Peppers; if you think scotch peppers are hot, this is something you'd never want to touch in your life.

However, stick with what people know. When you think spicy curry the immediate response is Indian. If you said Thai curry was spicy the average person would be going - yeah right.


----------

